# Toulouse Orchid's show november 2012



## calypso (Nov 12, 2012)

Some pics about this event organized by GMPAO 

Paph Olivia(tonsum x niveum) from ALFA Albert Falcinelli






Paph Muriel Constance (Alfa)





Phrag Hann Popov Kopf Orchideen Germany





Phrag KOV., Blooming 's end sorry from KJ Danmark


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 12, 2012)

This kovichii has really large wings compared to the pouch just like another one recently posted. Thanks for the show PICs!


----------



## Dido (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice pics thanks for sharing them


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice pictures! Anymore?


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 12, 2012)

thank you!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice Olivia!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 13, 2012)

Cool pics, 

and very nice site of the GROUPEMENT MIDI-PYRENEES DES AMATEURS D'ORCHIDEES !!!! 

Jean


----------



## calypso (Nov 13, 2012)

wjs2nd said:


> Nice pictures! Anymore?



as you want , others paphs and phrags were seen on this event :rollhappy:

Phrag Wings o.f.





Paph purpuratum 
KJ Orchids dk





La cour des orchidées France
Lycaste hybrid





Kopf Orchideen Germany






Kopf Orchideen Germany


----------



## calypso (Nov 13, 2012)

Toulouse Orchid's Show November 2012
Blc Alma Kee RYANNE Orchidees France




Paph fairianum Nardotto Italy




La canopee D Barthelemy France rossio grande "RJ"











Paph villosum Kopf orchideen






Paph Henryanum ALFA Orchidées France


----------



## calypso (Nov 13, 2012)

paphiopedilum Olivia , I have done something Wrong with this pic, cause it was delete on my first post


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 13, 2012)

Great photos! I like the first Phrag. The bright red color is very cool looking. The display, also, looks very nice!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for the additional photos.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 13, 2012)

thanks for the pictures, Calypso!


----------

